# Walnut bowl



## TimR (Jun 12, 2019)

Enjoy picking thru old roughouts, this one was from Feb 2013. Like the streaks in this one, 9” dia with walnut oil finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2019)

Very cool, the pattern of the wood works perfectly in that one. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow! Love how you kept the pith(?) and the grain swirls around it. This will go in my Wood Turning Goals folder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 12, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Wow! Love how you kept the pith(?) and the grain swirls around it. This will go in my Wood Turning Goals folder.


Thanks Kevin. Most likely, this was from a crotch where a small branch went thru. I try to get rid of main pith to avoid cracking inevitable near pith.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 12, 2019)

TimR said:


> Thanks Kevin. Most likely, this was from a crotch where a small branch went thru. I try to get rid of main pith to avoid cracking inevitable near pith.


Got it. So the "pith" is just the main trunk center? But still beautiful bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2019)

Sweet! Love the shape and the grain... it’s just missing your maker’s mark!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Nicely done Tim, I love the crisp edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 12, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! Love the shape and the grain... it’s just missing your maker’s mark!


Thx, and yea I should have put on before the walnut oil. The markers I use don’t smudge if I do before putting walnut oil on, but I’ll need to let it dry well now.


----------



## trc65 (Jun 12, 2019)

Love the dark swirls and grain patterns, great looking bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2019)

Gotta love Walnut! Very nice craftsmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 12, 2019)

Very nice bowl. Appears to be great form from the viewing angle. It flows.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 13, 2019)

What else is there to say

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 13, 2019)

TimR said:


> Enjoy picking thru old roughouts, this one was from Feb 2013. Like the streaks in this one, 9” dia with walnut oil finish.
> View attachment 167305 View attachment 167306


Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 14, 2019)

Beautiful bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 14, 2019)

Top notch as usual. Nice that you would dry it down without loosing the pith/knot. Mine tend to dry and fall out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

Great bowl!
Walnut seldom disappoints.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful... I love walnut, and the contrast in this is gorgeous. I love the grain pattern, too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

